# Aktion beendet - Humble Store: Snake Pass für lau (Steam Key)



## Maverick3k (12. Juni 2020)

Hi,

im Humble Store bekommt man aktuell das Spiel "Snake Pass" für umsonst. 

Wie immer muss man im Humble Store den Newsletter abonnieren, damit man das Spiel abstauben kann.

Angebot gilt noch:

     2     Tage   
        9     Stunden   

        47     Minuten


----------



## Maverick3k (14. Juni 2020)

Bis 19 Uhr ist noch Zeit das Spiel abzustauben.


----------

